# Wife and this guy react to every picture post with a heart



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

hi folks

what does it mean when a wife likes this guy's every photo post on facebook with a heart and he does the same thing for her on every picture. 

Wife only post pictures of herself and not even include her husband and has no relationship status as married.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

They're flirting.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

blackclover3 said:


> hi folks
> 
> what does it mean when a wife likes this guy's every photo post on facebook with a heart and he does the same thing for her on every picture.
> 
> Wife only post pictures of herself and not even include her husband and has no relationship status as married.


Deep down you know what it means. Sorry.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yep. It means what you think it means.
Looking for an out from laying down consequences won’t make it better, either.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

It's not a good sign.


----------



## overrnbw (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm not a believer in divorce, generally speaking, but I sure am not a believer in this either.

Is she hiding her phone, working late, losing weight, dressing better? I'm wondering how far along this is or if she is just wanting attention.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

blackclover3 said:


> hi folks
> 
> what does it mean when a wife likes this guy's every photo post on facebook with a heart and he does the same thing for her on every picture.
> 
> Wife only post pictures of herself and not even include her husband and has no relationship status as married.


It is similar to passing love notes in class. You know what, post in the same thread this A-hole is sending hearts. It is called mate guarding. Make it known you are watching, you frickin care and you don't share your wife with anyone. When I mean post something...post positive things about your wife and the photo. Then go start dating your wife because her interest in you is apparently slipping.


----------



## SleepMD (Jul 8, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> hi folks
> 
> what does it mean when a wife likes this guy's every photo post on facebook with a heart and he does the same thing for her on every picture.
> 
> Wife only post pictures of herself and not even include her husband and has no relationship status as married.


almost the same thing is happening to me.


----------



## SleepMD (Jul 8, 2021)

my wife is doing that to her ex's FB page, i confronted her, of course she will deny, i chatted with the guy and his wife, i did not make threaths, well i think if you are fond of watching mafia movies....that is one way of making threaths, but im telling you, our relationship is not the same anymore. i know my wife is lying, but we have a son, and i do not want my son to grow up with a broken family. that is the price she has to pay. i cannot forgive her unless she tells the truth.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> Wife only post pictures of herself and not even include her husband and has no relationship status as married.


I mostly think social media is meaningless but here, a married woman needs to have married as her relationship status. There should be more pictures with you. She can't act single on line. 

I would start planning outings with your wife & take selfies with her on those dates. Even if it's just a picture in the back yard. Then you post the pictures, tagging her. They should show up on her page unless she has the ability to control tags on her page. If she doesn't let the pictures of you two through, you have a problem. 

With respect to her relationship status, tell her it hurts your feelings & ask her to change it to married. If she is any kind of a good person she will not want to intentionally keep hurting her husband so she will change her status. If she gives you grief or gaslights you, that is real trouble for your marriage.


----------



## jjj858 (Jun 18, 2021)

It’s time to man up. Too many guys play this victim mentality and let their wives walk all over them. Tell her to knock this **** off. And I would respond to every post he heart reacts by @‘ing him in the comment section and saying hey dude is there a fkn reason you’re publicly flirting with my wife on every post she makes and would you like to catch these hands mf’er??


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Every spouse has a right to feel safe from infidelity. And every spouse has an obligation to avoid suspicious behavior (including secret or romantic contact/texts with OM). Your wife has failed big time. 

Blocking you, hiding her marital status, attaching hearts etc to the texts are evidence that your wife is sending a message that she is available and looking for a man. 

Under the circumstances, you have enough evidence to assume she is looking to cheat (and maybe already has). 

Therefore, she now has the burden to prove to you she hasn't cheated nor does she intend to cheat. It is not up to you to prove she cheated at this point.

In addition, her deceitful behavior has destroyed your trust in her. Therefore, she must rebuild your trust (it takes years). Her promise to stop or I won't do it again - is no longer acceptable (because she is deceitful).

IMO, if you decide to stay with her, among other things the consequences of her deceit and behavior includes: give you all passwords (no secrets), delete all her social media accounts (she can't handle the temptation), no happy hours after work or girls nights out, and no unaccounted for absences. 

Finally, ID the OM and inform his wife.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Your wife will likely: accuse you of being jealous, angry for spying on her, and argue that it was harmless fun and she enjoys his attention, or you don't pay me enough attention - but never intended to meet him etc).

DO NOT RESPOND. Why? because she's changing the subject. The issue is her behavior (not yours). Her decision to engage in deceitful and inappropriate behavior is 100% her responsibility. 

In order for you to be taken seriously, you need to be very firm with her and show zero tolerance for this behavior. Her behavior is not negotiable. Inform her that you will divorce rather than stay with a partner that is deceitful and sending signals that she's available.

Bluff if you have to...find your anger - but be civil.

Otherwise, if she senses you are not serious or too weak to divorce, then she will continue her behavior (and hide it better the next time).

Finally, you both should read: "Not Just Friends" by Dr Shirley Glass
Your wife and you will have a better understanding of why her behavior is high risk for infidelity. The book talks about good people that had an affair (and never intended to) and how that happened.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

jjj858 said:


> It’s time to man up. Too many guys play this victim mentality and let their wives walk all over them. Tell her to knock this **** off. And I would respond to every post he heart reacts by @‘ing him in the comment section and saying hey dude is there a fkn reason you’re publicly flirting with my wife on every post she makes and would you like to catch these hands mf’er??


Some times a man must man up!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

SleepMD said:


> my wife is doing that to her ex's FB page, i confronted her, of course she will deny, i chatted with the guy and his wife, i did not make threaths, well i think if you are fond of watching mafia movies....that is one way of making threaths, but im telling you, our relationship is not the same anymore. i know my wife is lying, but we have a son, and i do not want my son to grow up with a broken family. that is the price she has to pay. i cannot forgive her unless she tells the truth.


Your family is already being broken, you are just choosing to accept this form of it. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

They flirting with each other or something going on.

I say comfront it, but they will deny it and continue their thing behind you. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Start a fake account with a hot woman’s picture. Possibly a hot friend that will go along with your scam. Get her or you post pictures of things, and start hearting one another’s stuff. The flirtier the better. Fight fire with fire.
See an attorney as well. You’re being played.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Have you looked to see if she also puts hearts on everybody else's posts? I mean on this forum I put a like on just about everybody's posted it certainly doesn't mean I'm flirting with them.


----------

